# Compatible Ink Cartridges for hp Photosmart c4280



## lywyre (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi,

I've got an hp Photosmart c4280 color printer (PSC) that was purchased in Canada. Now, I can't find compatible Ink cartridges in India. Are the cartridges for c4288 compatible with c4280, or is there any other alternative? Please advice. Thank you.

P.S: The actual cartridge models are hp 74 and 75


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2011)

for 74 cartige
HP 74 Black Inkjet Print Cartridge (CB335WA) specifications - HP Graphic Arts products

and for 75

HP 75 Tri-color Inkjet Print Cartridge (CB337WN) specifications - HP Small & Medium Business products





call HP here for more details-
Find an HP Reseller or Call HP toll free: 1800 42 54 999 (From MTNL/ BSNL in India


----------

